# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  طريقة أكثر من رائعة في عالم جدول الضرب

## عاشق الحصن

طريقة أكثر من رائعة في عالم جدول الضرب :


إذا ما سألتك الآن : ما حاصل ضرب 2*3 ؟ 

ستجيب بكل سلاسة : 6 ! 

وإذا ما سألتك في كم ثانية حللت هذه المسألة ؟؟ .. ستجيب في أقل من ثانية !!
حسنا .. هل تستطيع ( بنفس السرعة ) أن تحسب حاصل ضرب 12*13 ؟ 

ستتردد وربما استخدمت الآلة !!.. لا لا بدون آلة..!
هناك طريقة رياضية صاروخية تضمن لك دقة النتيجة المتناهية مع سرعة رهيبة الآداء , مختصرا بذلك الكثير من الوقت .. الهدف منها هو الحصول على نواتج ضرب الأعداد من 11 إلى 19 بنفس السرعة والكفائة التي نضرب بها الأعداد من 1 إلى 9 

أكمل معنا بقية الموضوع حتى تشاهدها ! 
إليك الحل : 

12 *13 
خذ الرقم(2) واضربه في(3) وضع أول ناتج : 6
نفس الرقم(2) اجمعه مع (3) وضع ثاني ناتح :5
ضع الواحد الأخير : 1 
فتصبح النتيجة : 156 

فلنجرب مثال آخر :

14*12 = ؟
4*2 = 8 وأيضا 4+2=6 . مع الواحد الأخير إذا ً الناتج هو : 168 

كما ترى , نحن نأخذ الرقمين من خانة المئات , ونضربهم في بعضهم.. ونأخذ نفس الرقمين من خانة المئات.. ونقوم بجمعهم.. بعد ذلك نضع الواحد لأن مضروب أي رقمين في بعضهم يكون الناتج ثلاثة أرقام ورقمنا الثالث طبعا هو الواحد . 

مثال للتثبيت : 

11*13 = ؟
1*3 =3 وأيضا 1+3=4 . مع الواحد الأخير فالناتج : 143 

مثال أخير : 

17* 12 = ؟
7*2= 4 وأيضا 7+2(+1)=0 , الواحد الأخير(+1) يكون الناتج : 204
كما رأيت , في حالة كان هناك ناتج ضرب أو جمع فوق العشرة فنتعامل معها كما نتعامل مع مسائل الجمع .. 

مع الوقت والتعود .. ستصبح مسألة بديهية جدا وستضرب جميع الأرقام من 11إلى19 في أقل من ثلاث ثواني !! 

هل رأيت سرعتها ؟؟
الآن بعد أن تعلمتها بإمكانك تطبيقها كما تشاء ! فمن منا لم يتعامل مع الضرب في أي تطبيق من حياته.. الآن بدل من أن تضيع وقتك في التخمين أو الكتابة بالآلة أمكنك إيجاد معين مناسب لك ومختصر جدا لوقتك !

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لويش يا زيد هالغلبه هاي انا عندي الحمد الله نعمه كويسه حساب سريع جدا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور عاشق بس هالطريقه بدها شوي غلبه حتى نفهمها :SnipeR (27):

----------


## رنيم

يسلمووووووووو على الموضوع

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> لويش يا زيد هالغلبه هاي انا عندي الحمد الله نعمه كويسه حساب سريع جدا


و الله يا عبود مو كل الناس سريعه بالحساب و ممكن انه تكون انت ابطئ من غيرك و الله يزيدك من علم

بس الطريقه للناس اللي بطيئه في الحساب مو أكثر 




> مشكور عاشق بس هالطريقه بدها شوي غلبه حتى نفهمها


لا ما بدها غلبه و لا شي بس شوية تركيز في اول مرتين وبس




> يسلمووووووووو على الموضوع


العفو اختي رنيم 


شكرا جميعا لمروركم الطيب

----------


## m7m7m7

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## m7m7m7

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى المزيد

----------


## abuslayeh

طريقةجيدة
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]و الله طريقة كتير حلوة يسلمو زيدووووو

انا عندي كمان طريقة اتعلمناها و احنا زغار بس بدها ورقة و قلم بس هادي اسهل بكتير  [/align]*

----------


## totoalharbi

ميررررررررررسي ع الطريقة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كتير سهلة وانت بتجنن زيدو  :Drive:

----------

